# Office 365 >  >  ctrl+tab doesn't switch between opened workbooks

## leprince2007

Hello Everybody,
I have a problem in Excel 2016(365):
- When I open multiple workbooks,I cannot use ctrl+tab to switch between them
- I think this happen because Excel opens a new window,when I open the workbook by double-clicking on its file
- This doesn't happen when I open the workbook using open dialog in Excel
Please help me

----------


## AliGW

You have identified the problem and the solution: use the Open dialog.

----------


## leprince2007

But I think it`s a bug now.It isn`t a normal behaviour

----------


## AliGW

Why do you think it is not normal behaviour? Just because it doesn't work as YOU want it to doesn't make it a bug.

----------


## leprince2007

Because I used office 2003-2007-2010-2016 and I didn`t face this problem.The problem is in office 365 only

----------


## AliGW

Maybe they have deliberately changed the behaviour.

----------


## AliGW

Interesting. I have just tried it here and it works.  :Smilie:

----------


## leprince2007

Don`t you face the same problem?

----------


## AliGW

Obviously not - I have just said that it works here in Office 365. It's not something I have ever used, as hovering over the taskbar at the bottom is my preferred MO, but I currently have five workbooks open, all double-clicked files, and I can CTRL+TAB between all five of them.

Please don't quote whole posts, especially when you are responding to the one immediately preceding your own - it's just clutter. It's OK to quote if you are responding to a post out of sequence, but limit quoted content to a few relevant lines that makes clear to whom and what you are responding. Thanks!

For normal conversational replies, try using the QUICK REPLY box below.

----------


## leprince2007

Ok.I think I waill wait the update

----------


## AliGW

Why don't you force it? 

File > Account > Office Updates > Update Options > Update Now

----------


## leprince2007

My Office 365 version is:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I checked for updates but it told me:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## AliGW

Did you use the option I told you about above? It worked for me the other day.

EDIT: Ah, I see you are not on the monthly channel. You will probably have to wait, then.

----------

